

SCiO: Your Sixth Sense. A Pocket Molecular Sensor For All  - travoltaj
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/903107259/scio-your-sixth-sense-a-pocket-molecular-sensor-fo/posts

======
skrebbel
You linked to the "updates" page. Hardly the first thing you want newcomers to
read.

~~~
travoltaj
Crap. Thanks for pointing it out!

I tried to submit it properly again but someone already submitted it 11 days
ago here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7668156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7668156)

